# Wy1469 West Yorkshire Substitute



## altone (15/6/09)

Can anyone suggest a good replacement for the WY1469 yeast.
I was going to do a DrSmurto's landlord.

Missed out on getting some, can't find anyone who still has stock.

Unless one of you lovely people has some they could spare


----------



## buttersd70 (15/6/09)

boddingtons best said:


> Can anyone suggest a good replacement for the WY1469 yeast.
> I was going to do a DrSmurto's landlord.
> 
> Missed out on getting some, can't find anyone who still has stock.
> ...



No substitute, lad. Best option is if someone local has slurry or a slant, otherwise, yer buggered, I'm afraid....


edit. Although, at a pinch, 1968, or ringwood would do the job. Not a patch on t'original, but better than nowt.


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/09)

buttersd70 said:


> No substitute, lad. Best option is if someone local has slurry or a slant, otherwise, yer buggered, I'm afraid....
> 
> 
> edit. Although, at a pinch, 1968, or ringwood would do the job. Not a patch on t'original, but better than nowt.



Actually as I type this I am rinsing my tonsils with a glass of Green Dragon Ale (the best beer in the Northfarthing) made on Ringwood and it's lovely, but it's not identical to a 1469 brew. Ringwood is a Yorkshire Stone Square yeast however so shares many of 1469's charactersitics, but tends to push far more esters and needs a good diacetyl rest. However if you are prepared to wait I do hear that Whitelabs are bringing out a release of Yorkshire Stone Square yeast in September / October so if you have access to a retailer who sells Whitelabs you might wish to sic him / her on to it. Whether or not it's up to 1469s standards who knows but I'm going to try it.


----------



## Kai (15/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Actually as I type this I am rinsing my tonsils with a glass of Green Dragon Ale (the best beer in the Northfarthing) made on Ringwood and it's lovely, but it's not identical to a 1469 brew. Ringwood is a Yorkshire Stone Square yeast however so shares many of 1469's charactersitics, but tends to push far more esters and needs a good diacetyl rest.



I've only used 1469 once and halfheartedly, understandably it was a bastard, it stuck on me halfway through and oozed byproducts. I understand Ringwood tends to do the same thing, but I was wondering exactly how much the two do vary. Is it only that you find Ringwood more estery or are there more differences between the two? I would gamble that both yeasts need a bloody good diacetyl rest.


----------



## altone (15/6/09)

buttersd70 said:


> No substitute, lad. Best option is if someone local has slurry or a slant, otherwise, yer buggered, I'm afraid....
> 
> 
> edit. Although, at a pinch, 1968, or ringwood would do the job. Not a patch on t'original, but better than nowt.



Eee by gum, anyone local or not so local able to help me out - happy to pay postage if you're not that local
I'd bribe you with beer but yours is probably better than mine - for now.


----------



## therook (16/6/09)

boddingtons best said:


> Eee by gum, anyone local or not so local able to help me out - happy to pay postage if you're not that local
> I'd bribe you with beer but yours is probably better than mine - for now.



I have a spare slurry and also a spare slant, if you can organise someone to pick it up from Melbourne CBD either one is yours.

The slurry was used in a stout so you may need to wash it using Chillers method.

PM me if you are interested

Rook


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/6/09)

Having used both a lot I don't really get the "nothing comes close" thing. I do prefer 1469, but 1968 works just as well for me. I think you would probably make a better beer with a brand new fresh pack of 1968 than with a multi generation 1469 of potentially dubious origin.


----------



## hazard (16/6/09)

boddingtons best said:


> Eee by gum, anyone local or not so local able to help me out - happy to pay postage if you're not that local
> I'd bribe you with beer but yours is probably better than mine - for now.


I've got a jar of slurry I harvested last week off the top of a TTL - I could certainly spare some which you could step up in a starter (and leave enough fro my next batch), but don't know how to get it to you - I'm located in Eltham, bit of a hike from Frankston.

Hazard


----------



## early (17/6/09)

don't mean to throw another curve ball into the mix, but i've used and prefer 1469 when its availible for sure, but i have had good results with 1099 if fermented a little bit colder than usual. depends on the grain bill also i find...darker the ale the more 1099 pulls the qualities of 1469....its hard to find a substitute though, that i agree with!!

good luck 

early


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (18/6/09)

Any more thoughts on a good substitute?


----------



## geoffi (18/6/09)

early said:


> don't mean to throw another curve ball into the mix, but i've used and prefer 1469 when its availible for sure, but i have had good results with 1099 if fermented a little bit colder than usual. depends on the grain bill also i find...darker the ale the more 1099 pulls the qualities of 1469....its hard to find a substitute though, that i agree with!!
> 
> good luck
> 
> early




I made a mild recently with 1099, and it was a cracker. Definitely not a dead ringer for 1469, but bloody nice. Similar attenuation I'd say. In the absence of another contender I'd recommend it as a sub.


----------



## schooey (18/6/09)

I saw two brand new smack packs of it yesterday... Even offered my first born, no avail


----------



## altone (18/6/09)

Geoffi said:


> I made a mild recently with 1099, and it was a cracker. Definitely not a dead ringer for 1469, but bloody nice. Similar attenuation I'd say. In the absence of another contender I'd recommend it as a sub.



I have a 1099 so I'll run 2 x fermenters of the same mash - which will be a DrSmurto's landlord. 
One with the gen2 1469 and the other with the fresh 1099 - and compare the results.

I'll put on my brewlist for next time I'm looking to brew it, to do the same with fresh 1099 and 1968

Will be interesting to see how noticeable the differences will be.

I previously have stuck to just 4 yeasts for just about all my brews 
WLP802 for Pilsner WLP830 for lagers 1099 and Safale S-05 for ales.

But of course I'm very new to allgrain brewing and want to learn about the differences 
appropriate but different strains of yeast can make to the end product.


----------



## jlm (18/6/09)

schooey said:


> I saw two brand new smack packs of it yesterday... Even offered my first born, no avail


Well I think thats a pretty crap swap Schooey. " Hey, wanna watch my kid while I brew with your yeast?" I've still gotta do something with the pack sitting in my fridge....


----------



## A3k (18/6/09)

I managed to get my 1469 the other day. just finished brewing with it and the froth was flowing over the top. 

Can't comment on it yet. But i've done lots of reading on this site and everyone seems to love it. Don't think i've seen such a popular yeast on here. 

Anyone know why Wyeast got rid of it?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/6/09)

L_Bomb said:


> Any more thoughts on a good substitute?


I have some on a slant, are you able to build up a starter? Contact me through the email I gave you.
GB


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/09)

L_Bomb said:


> Any more thoughts on a good substitute?



I may have convinced Butters that Ringwood (Wyeast 1187) is a worthy heir to the throne. It throws enough of those lovely esters (albeit different) to be comparable to the the west yorky strain. Magnificent floccer, drops like a stone.


----------



## buttersd70 (19/6/09)

Having tried it last night, yes, I will be using ringwood in future...I won't be giving up my 1469, though.  

The esters are very different. If anything, I think the ringwood esters are even more dominant than the 1469. I think it would work extremely well in any beer that 1469 works in, it will certainly be a different beer.....so I wouldn't consider it a substitute, per se, but rather an alternative.


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/09)

Just doughed in a super-TTL (5.5%) and I'll be using Ringwood, I have a couple of bottles of my Green Dragon in the fridge that I deliberately bottled extra cloudy with a good two cm of sediment. Will drink to the health of the new brew and culture up the rest this afternoon.


----------



## muckey (19/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Just doughed in a super-TTL (5.5%) and I'll be using Ringwood, I have a couple of bottles of my Green Dragon in the fridge that I deliberately bottled extra cloudy with a good two cm of sediment. Will drink to the health of the new brew and culture up the rest this afternoon.




:icon_drool2: should be a ripper brew

that's right, " my names muckey and I'm ringwood addict....."

I have been well and truely converted (thanks to DrS's housecall yesterday)


----------

